# I know it is a ways out, but....



## Pigsdaddy (Jun 13, 2009)

Hey Guys/Gals, I know it is a little while before it will be "fishing season", but I was wondering if any of you could give me a good suggestion for good rod/reel for the pier. I started fishing the pier last summer and caught plenty of spanish and lost a few kings. I want something that will handle a good king and I am going to try Cobia this year. I will probably buy a Penn reel and maybe a 9' rod or so. Are the Key Largo rods decent? Thanks for any input.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

if you can use a manual pickup then definately go for a Penn 706z, or if you cant then go with a 704z,on a 8' or 9' rod. there are many good blanks to choose from but i personally love gator blanks for cobia but other good choices or Key Largo andSt. Croix. 

the biggest part of cobia fishing is a good pair of glasses, Costa Del Mar are the way to go if you have the money for them.. if not, there are many cheaper pairs that are ok, like Bimini Bay or Calcutta.

most of the things you would need can be found in the for sale section on the forum

hope this helps some


----------



## CATCHell (May 19, 2009)

The Man Has Spoken. over


----------



## Pigsdaddy (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks for the input. I guess I better go with the second choice in reel selection. I either know how to use it and don't know what its called or have no idea what you are describing in the first reel. I spoke with Ernie today and he suggested a Gator rod in a 8'6" length. Now all we need is some money...


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

check the fishing gear for sale section, theres a couple cobia rods up right now


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

> *Pigsdaddy (12/30/2009)* I guess I better go with the second choice in reel selection. I either know how to use it and don't know what its called or have no idea what you are describing in the first reel.


if u have fished the pier for more than 5 mins u know wat a manual pick up is. 

notice the bail wireof this 704z

<SPAN style="COLOR: green">









<SPAN style="COLOR: green">Penn 706 with manual pickup or PUM or manual for short. no bail 

<SPAN style="COLOR: green">









<SPAN style="COLOR: green">now on rods i would highly recomend a gator. a good all around gator blank is a t90l. i have thrown everything from cigs and ly to big spanish and hardtails for king baits. it will launch a 4oz ling jig and throws a 3 oz great to. 

<SPAN style="COLOR: green">oh and sunglasses are a must. i like guideline green mirror best. Costa 580s in green mirror, silver mirror, and copper are good to.


----------

